
How a TV Sitcom Triggered the Downfall of Western Civilization - s3arch
https://medium.com/@thatdavidhopkins/how-a-tv-sitcom-triggered-the-downfall-of-western-civilization-336e8ccf7dd0#.nj7xg06dn
======
davak
Nerdness is kinda cool now, right?

Anyway, friends made fun of all the stereotypical characters... I'm nerd plus
plus but I remember Ross being a dick.

